# First Coyote Kill for my .25-06



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it when a plan comes together.  Since the wind was fairly strong and steady, out of the south, I figured I'd come in towards the woods from the north. I sat on the ground at the outside corner of the woods, in the weeds. My FoxPro Wildfire and MOJO Critter were sitting 30 yards north of the woods, west of my location.

I turned on the FoxPro to rabbit distress, at 5:25 and at 5:26 a huge coyote bounced out of the woods. It stopped half way between the edge of the woods and the MOJO Critter, (left to right) and stood broadside, staring at the decoy.

I settled the crosshairs on its' shoulder and squeezed the trigger. The muzzle flash and recoil surprised me, as I watched the coyote get "bang/flopped" on the ground. I had a huge grin on my face that couldn't be wiped off for an hour. I had finally obtained some satisfaction in a kill that was long in the making. Yes, I'll be going back out for more! It turned out to be a 45 lb. female.

This was the first time out for the FoxPro and MOJO Critter and their performance was spectacular. It was also, my first coyote kill with my .25-06 and it too performed in excellent fashion.



Bowhunter57


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Big girl.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Big dog. Congrats! Kill them all!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Great work!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That is a big, old female for sure !! Love the 25-06 ....... what load are you shooting in it??


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

T-180 said:


> That is a big, old female for sure !! Love the 25-06 ....... what load are you shooting in it??


I'm shooting a 75gr. Hornady V-Max bullet with 47.0 gr. of IMR-4895 @ 3400 f.p.s. and it produces a 1 1/4" group at 200 yards with the 22" light weight sporter barrel. I was considering changing the barrel out for a 26" varmint barrel, for better accuracy, but this one is getting the job done.

Bowhunter57


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

WTG!!! Congrats [email protected]


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on the coyote , I have been out a few times myself this fall . Haven't had any shots yet , but I have been getting a lot of responses when out calling at night . No takers yet , have a mouthy one one challenge howling at me lastnight across the road from where I was hunting , and also had a pack out in front of me hooping and hollering for an hour . Glad to hear it all came together for you !


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

congrat's......I need to get out and do that too


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice dog congrats im still waiting to get one-


----------



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice work, I have always wanted to get into coyote hunting! Seems exciting, and would love to get rid of them so they stop chasing deer off!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That sounds like a great combo Chillin ..... no need to go to a long heavy barrel if you're getting 1 1/4" groups at 200 !!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Would be nothing but a bang flop with a 25-06.


----------

